# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Brevedad, claridad y concisión

## Salut

Hago un llamamiento al forero cantarin a que resuma más en sus mensajes!!

Y sirva el aviso al resto de navegantes, igual que ya se hiciera con las faltas de ortografia... jejeje....  :Cool: 



PD: Y eso que yo también me extiendo demasiado con demasiada frecuencia  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jasg555

Bueno, y si no, que nos ponga alguna foto de Elsa Pataky entrelazada para leerlos con más atención.

 Si es de Natalia Berbeque también vale. :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Salut

^^ Secundo la mocion!! Queremos fotos de la Elsa! XD

----------


## jasg555

> ^^ Secundo la mocion!! Queremos fotos de la Elsa! XD


 Yo le cedo una para ayudar a Cantarín. Por un amigo lo que sea:



Tengo la que sigue, que es un descuido, pero si la subo se incumplen un poco, sólo un poco, las normas del foro.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## nando

Yo la verdad cuando veo que se ha escrito una biblia pués como que no  :Big Grin:  no tengo tanto tiempo libre  :Embarrassment:  hombre lo de la foto de la pataki saco tiempo de donde sea  :Smile:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Salut

^^ Mu cierto... el tiempo que tenemos es escaso, y hay que invertirlo bien. Por ejemplo, viendo fotos de muchachas hermosas  :Big Grin:

----------


## jasg555

Elsa no falla.
Primera hora del hilo: 5 visitas.
20 minutos después de poner a Elsa: 28 visitas.

----------


## cantarin

Hola salut

Intentaré hacerlo en la medida de lo posible, digamos que has tocado las dos carencias que llevo desde el instituto y que ahora empiezan a pasar una factura muy alta, por privado de explicaría en que ha consistido esta factura tan alta.

En cuanto a ser conciso y breve lo haré poco a poco, que ya me intento cuidar en las faltas intentaré hacer mas breves las argumentaciones.

un saludo.

----------


## jasg555

> Hola salut
> 
> Intentaré hacerlo en la medida de lo posible, digamos que has tocado las dos carencias que llevo desde el instituto y que ahora empiezan a pasar una factura muy alta, por privado de explicaría en que ha consistido esta factura tan alta.
> 
> En cuanto a ser conciso y breve lo haré poco a poco, que ya me intento cuidar en las faltas intentaré hacer mas breves las argumentaciones.
> 
> un saludo.


 Pero no te olvides de Elsa. 
O alguna prima suya. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Si se hiciera esto en todos los temas, seguro que aumentarian las visitas al foro :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## cantarin

La historia continua...

----------


## Antonio Callejas

La Pataky madrina de este foro ¡¡¡PERO YA !!!


Nota: 
Para no ser tachados de machistas, las foreras que propongan otro apadrinamiento diferente.


Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## Salut

^^ Uy, para eso me ofrezco yo desinteresadamente... Quiero un club de fans!! jajajaja

Ea xD

----------


## jasg555

> ^^ Uy, para eso me ofrezco yo desinteresadamente... Quiero un club de fans!! jajajaja
> 
> Ea xD


 Para eso tendrás que poner una foto, no sé yo, sugerente.

Te contratacaremos con más fotos de la Pataky... Y si insistes, de Pilar Rubio.

----------


## Salut

Na, na, na... sólo si un nº suficiente de muchachas lo piden ^_^

----------


## jasg555

Está ésto un poco aburrido, se notan las vacaciones y los que tenemos que currar.

 Pues se puede proponer que además de adoptar a la Pataki como musa, en lugar de una sean dos.

 Yo votaría a Paula Prendes.

----------


## Luján

Señores, un poco de por favor.

Este foro también es leído por mujeres y menores.

Tengamos eso en cuenta a la hora de escribir nuestros mensajes.

----------

